# White hollow worm-looking casing



## lifeonluber (Jun 25, 2018)

Last week I noticed a long, white, hollow worm looking casing hanging out of my hens bottom end. It was several inches long, sorry no pictures. Any advice on what this is? So far I've only seen it in the one hen. Thanks a bunch.


----------



## DuckRunner (Aug 24, 2017)

It’s a parasite of some sort, I do need a picture because it could be any parasite. Take a picture, then press ‘upload a file’ and select the picture to upload.


----------



## DuckRunner (Aug 24, 2017)

Or, contact seminolewind on xxxxxxx, you get fast replies, and there are more experienced people there.


----------

